# Remedial massage work



## Taniacheree (Jan 14, 2013)

I am about to qualify for remedial massage. I have 12 years of beauty therapy behind me. I have a boyfriend with PR in Australia And I have two children at home with me. At the minute our plans are that he will be coming home for a while to be with me but he can only stay for a year before his PR is void. So I am exploring a few ideas, one of which involves moving to oz. I have been looking for jobs and I can apply but I have to be "registered with all health funds" for remedial massage. Can someone give me an indication into what this might mean and how likely it is that i would be sponsored for work? Would it be easier to apply for work whilst I am actually in the country or would that not matter?
Also, I have noticed that in Sydney you need to pay school fees. I have heard that tere are some places the fees are unnessessary and I am wondering if there is anywhere I can find this information?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

As far as schools go try looking on the forums link on education below there are some comparisons on education.
Education - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information

good luck


----------



## Taniacheree (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank u


----------

